# list of NICs supporting multiqueue ?

## tnt

is there any list of NICs supporting multiqueue ?

http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/networking/multiqueue.txt

----------

## chithanh

The hardware supporting multiqueue is not enough, also the driver must support it.

You can check the kernel source for drivers setting num_tx_queues or num_rx_queues to something other than 1.

----------

